# Lake Rockwell Patrol Will Now Cite Fisherman Parked And Fishing on RT 14



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Just found out this morning the guys fishing Lake Rockwell ruined a great thing.They say nothing good lasts forever for a reason. After 105 years they are stopping the parking along RT 14 due to all the garbage that has been left behind by the fishermen. In all honesty, you guys lost a great fishery. Just last week I had guys bring in the baitshop 17"-18." 2lb -2 1/2lb crappie caught around the bridge(I measured and weighed the fish myself). The spring pike fishing was the best in Ohio. What's it going to take before they close more of the shore fishing on our inland lakes? I heard mention of the Mosquito causeway might be next to close due to all the garbage. Sorry for being the one to post this, but something needs to change. FYI... Akron police are patrolling and will be the ones to issue the citations on Lake Rockwell


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Something tells me that the people who are posting (or reading) on this forum aren't the ones who are leaving the garbage.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

No more leeway for the Rt 14 fisherman. Picked up 7 bags of trash at the Rt 14 Pull-Off on Tuesday 9/15/20. The bridge area is even worse. Never seen a place with so much discarded fishing line in my entire life. 

It was difficult & dangerous to walk around. 

NOTE: Photos are being taken of every vehicle parked along Rt 14.

Nobody picking up after themselves nor picking up after others ruined it fellas. Everyone I talked to always blamed it on 'someone else'. 

I'll be putting alot of time picking up the trash around the bridge area also.

Oh BTW: Trespassing Fines will start at $250.


----------



## fade2black24 (Jul 11, 2020)

People are slobs.


----------



## DavidRK (Feb 21, 2020)

Just tell them you're not fishing you are peaceful protesting.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Not ALL people but it just takes a few to ruin it for all


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Its idiotic that this lake isn't wide open for fishing anyway.


----------



## fade2black24 (Jul 11, 2020)

Bassthumb said:


> Its idiotic that this lake isn't wide open for fishing anyway.


It's because it is the primary water source for the city of Akron. People throw garbage all over around this lake, imagine what the water would be like if it was opened up.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Like every other lake that is wide open and a water source in the country. Just fine.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

I read somewhere, probably here, that one of the reasons Rockwell is inaccessible is that it is the last stop on the line for Akron's water supply. Other lakes feed it, and those can be fished, but since Rockwell is the last stop, it needs to be pristine and more secure.


----------



## fade2black24 (Jul 11, 2020)

COmmodore 64 said:


> I read somewhere, probably here, that one of the reasons Rockwell is inaccessible is that it is the last stop on the line for Akron's water supply. Other lakes feed it, and those can be fished, but since Rockwell is the last stop, it needs to be pristine and more secure.


Yes, this exactly.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah I dont buy it.


----------



## fade2black24 (Jul 11, 2020)

lol. I get it, I would love to fish it too. Being new to crappie fishing and doing research on here, this place keeps popping up for monster crappie. What's to keep you from launching a kayak upstream and just _ending up_ in the lake? =)


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

DISCUSTING!!!!


----------



## Crappieking2001 (May 31, 2004)

Sad as hell! Smh!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

How many times you guys roll over Meander resivour and look at the lush shoreline there? It wouldn't look so luscious if it was open. 

A day at meander bass or panfishing is what dreams are made of.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

fade2black24 said:


> lol. I get it, I would love to fish it too. Being new to crappie fishing and doing research on here, this place keeps popping up for monster crappie. What's to keep you from launching a kayak upstream and just _ending up_ in the lake? =)


Nothing stops you but the no trespassing signs you pass by, and a cable/ sign leaving the river, if you have xtra ticket money go for it and find out. You could possibly loose your kayak and gear also..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fade2black24 (Jul 11, 2020)

snag said:


> Nothing stops you but the no trespassing signs you pass by, and a cable/ sign leaving the river, if you have xtra ticket money go for it and find out. You could possibly loose your kayak and gear also..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kind of thought there would be signs. Thanks for confirming that.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Look at alot of the inland lakes. Shores have tons of trash. Alot of scumbags out there that dont care. Ask me the fine should be so high that it should hurt them in the wallet big time. Get caught 2x should call for a visit with a judge! Its absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

tim sapara said:


> Look at alot of the inland lakes. Shores have tons of trash. Alot of scumbags out there that dont care. Ask me the fine should be so high that it should hurt them in the wallet big time. Get caught 2x should call for a visit with a judge! Its absolutely disgusting.


It is $500 for littering at Mosquito Causeway and after we picked up 35+ bags of trash Saturday, either fisherman can't read or they don't care.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

It’s IMO, most but not all Generation X and their children who have no morals, no common sense, feel entitled to everything, have no work ethic and are just plain lazy. Most men in the late 30s and older are true sportsman and take pride in the privileges that we have. Including going to work and having integrity in life. It’s a damn shame that most of our resources are getting destroyed by ignorance and or greed. Many places that I used to venture to are now developed on or littered with garage. Sadly this will be something that will only get worse as time goes on.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

allwayzfishin said:


> It’s IMO, most but not all Generation X and their children who have no morals, no common sense, feel entitled to everything, have no work ethic and are just plain lazy. Most men in the late 30s and older are true sportsman and take pride in the privileges that we have. Including going to work and having integrity in life. It’s a damn shame that most of our resources are getting destroyed by ignorance and or greed. Many places that I used to venture to are now developed on or littered with garage. Sadly this will be something that will only get worse as time goes on.


Don’t forget inconsiderate. This might drive me nuts the most. My son, who is 20, said he was ashamed of his generation. Not saying that it’s younger people littering but I do agree about Gen X


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

44 bridge at Ladue was absolutely trashed when I was out yesterday. A few spots on the river with good access are terrible. West branch awful. It's everywhere. Fishermen are our own worst enemies.

Also, gen x ended in 1980 so the youngest members there are 40.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Who cant read?


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Snakecharmer said:


> It is $500 for littering at Mosquito Causeway and after we picked up 35+ bags of trash Saturday, either fisherman can't read or they don't care.


Who cant read?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

tim sapara said:


> Who cant read?


The fisherman who litter at Mosquito.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Awesome. If I would have known that was going on I would have came and helped. That fine needs to be $1,000 or more.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Snakecharmer said:


> The fisherman who litter at Mosquito.
> View attachment 376011
> View attachment 376013


Nice job you guys.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Doesn't matter how much the fine is because they don't enforce it


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

ducknut141 said:


> Doesn't matter how much the fine is because they don't enforce it


Correct, and you will never solve any problem in a public space with "personal responsibility".


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

public or private, if there's nothing punitive for scofflaws it's only a suggestion ... a few $250 fines will get their attention ...


----------



## steelheadmagic (Jul 17, 2012)

I would like to see an additional fee charged in the form of a permit to fish the causeway. This would cover additional money for litter/license enforcement and for trash removal. It’s a shame it would come to that but the causeway is such great shore access and “ fisherman” have proven year after year they are too lazy to pack out their trash.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

As much as I want to blame the younger generation this litter problem has been going on for longer than they been alive. I shore fish a couple areas at Portage that looked just as bad in the seventies.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Most of these people are the weekend outdoorsmen or whatever you call the not serious type. Get worms at the gas station and throw em out on bottom. And hope something bites. Seen some at Erie ask if white bass and 5# walleye were perch..... ...... 2 weeks ago at 72nd street some raggedy @$$ kids asked me for a sinker. I said I didnt have any I was throwing lures. They decided to leave so one ask me of I want worms. I politely said I dont need em , I'm throwing this p10 and he threw the whole worm container in the lake!!!! Like there arent trash cans!!! #$&% I would have been happy if he threw it in the chit house behind me!!!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Fishing trash I could understand. But the bottles, cig packs and anything else non fishing can easily be from passing cars. It's not just "fishermen" that ruined it. Other slobs ruined it as well. Think the planet is their trash can.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

It’s not a upscale lake with fancy houses around it, a few houses in one area, but no shore use for them, really restricted around entire lake. Another lake near warren is the same thing no houses and no trespassing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Blasting a certain generation isn't considered a good idea. Let's face the facts; there are plenty of people of various age groups that just don't give a darned! PEOPLE are the problem, age and generation really have nothing to do with the trash issue. We all lost many places in the past. Berlin spillway access was denied long before this last generation was conceived. I believe that you just want someone to lay the blame on. And this type of blame game has been going on since I can remember, and that's quite a long time ago. I hate to see the trash as much as anyone.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Nice job you guys.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

The human race can screw up everything and it’s not one race or generations it takes all kinds! Never fished Rockwell heard about the big crappies caught , I would like to see pics with rulers next to those pigs thx! If that lake would be open entirely it would never be the same cause of bad management and the human race look at me types!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

COmmodore 64 said:


> I read somewhere, probably here, that one of the reasons Rockwell is inaccessible is that it is the last stop on the line for Akron's water supply. Other lakes feed it, and those can be fished, but since Rockwell is the last stop, it needs to be pristine and more secure.



If the last stop has to be pristine, why do cities along the Ohio River pump water from it and use it, after purifying, for drinking water? Akron doesn't purify Rockwell's water? Bet they do....


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Evinrude58 said:


> As much as I want to blame the younger generation this litter problem has been going on for longer than they been alive. I shore fish a couple areas at Portage that looked just as bad in the seventies.


You got that right! Fished the same places for years and there was always trash everywhere. The thing is though, I’ve never heard tell of someone getting a ticket for littering anywhere.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

I haven't fished there for over 30 years and litter was an issue back then - so nothing new. This was prior to the internet/fishing websites so the traffic wasn't as bad back then - but still a littering issue. Was able to put a few bucks in a box and park in someone's yard on 14 not far from the bridge. Internet boards increased the crowds (major reason I quit going - that and the parking restrictions) and Covid probably put the littering into overdrive this year. I would think some of the litter would come from passing traffic but probably not, seeing that it's mostly fishing related. I used to pick up quite a bit of trash back when I went (both the 14 bridge and below the spillway by the water plant) but couldn't get too aggressive due the $500 fine that could be waiting if I strayed too far. They can probably

I always thought that it was sad how Akron could impose these restrictions on the Kent area lakes (like Rockwell) and shore access at Ladue when they were (are) the major contributor of solid and liquid waste in the Cuyahoga river after if flows though their city - sometimes untreated. Costs too much to fix and the feds won't give them the money, so it continues.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Bassthumb said:


> Like every other lake that is wide open and a water source in the country. Just fine.


not true, see meader and barberton res.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

johnboy111711 said:


> not true, see meader and barberton res.


You are missing the point. I know other res are restricted. I'm saying there are thousands of primary water sources around the country that are wide open and their water is fine. The city of Akron claiming this is necessary is a farce.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

there are a ton of lakes closed across the country and Akron isn't even the only local municipality that does it. you might not agree with it, but if you own the lake, you can do what you want with it. I suggest purchasing your own lake and opening it up to the public!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Guys, let's close lake Erie and all the lakeside parks along with it! All these fas motors out there spitting their exhaust and gasoline into the lake is so bad!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

montagc said:


> Water at rockwell has to be pristine for Akron? Sounds like bull. I'm drinking river water down here in Cincy! Are there a bunch of rich folks with lakeshore property there or something?


Akron has always been this way. They own all the land around the lake. No development at all. And, they built 2 reservoirs north of there to control the flow to Rockwell. They don't need that clean of water.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

That water sure isn't pristine going out on the downstream end of Akron!!! They are really picky about Rockwell, but then allow sewage to come out untreated during heavy storms. Then, there is all the trash the flows directly into the river through the storm sewers. 

I still don't understand how they can stop people from navigating a river just because they dammed it up. I though it was a public waterway! As long as you access the river from another property and don't touch the land underneath that Akron owns, you should be able to fish it!

Also, how does the Akron Police have any jurisdiction in Portage County? 

The Lake Rockwell rules have irked me for decades and I've never even fished from that bridge.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Do a search on here or the internet. Akron won a court ruling give them exclusive rights to the upper Cuyahoga. 1890’s or early 1900’s. It was and still is unheard of elsewhere.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Also, how does the Akron Police have any jurisdiction in Portage County?


How does the village of Peninsula have jurisdiction in the National Park and elsewhere outside their little village limits? They treat Akron Peninsula Rd like their cash cow since the state shut down their SR303 cash cow.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

https://caselaw.findlaw.com/oh-supreme-court/1117664.html


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

bdawg said:


> Also, how does the Akron Police have any jurisdiction in Portage County? .



They don’t.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

In reference to bassmastermjb oriiginal post about parking along rte 14, I thought they stopped the parking there about 25-35 years ago!!!


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Lewzer said:


> Do a search on here or the internet. Akron won a court ruling give them exclusive rights to the upper Cuyahoga. 1890’s or early 1900’s. It was and still is unheard of elsewhere.


I would have to say the preservation (which is a false ideal biologically speaking because ecosystems are in a constant state of flux) culture is very different than what i'm used to. I find it hard to believe that the city of akron can keep its local citizens out of that area when they pay the city taxes to maintain it. Hoover reservoir in columbus is a drinking water reservoir and gas motors are allowed. Cuyahoga Valley National Park prohibits deer hunting but then has a budget for a deer culling program.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

They did stop it and posted it, there is a small pull off on the lake side and it’s posted but they park anyway. Some were parking along rt14 downhill toward the lake past the no parking signs, then a guy had a field on the south side guys would park and walk down to the lake, seemed ok until some yo yo camped out one weekend and left a couch behind, then a cable and towaway signs went up across the opening. I went past that area for 26 years for work and saw it all. Even saw a canoe one night in the moonlight heading for the bridge , I beeped at them..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

bobberbucket said:


> They don’t.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wanna Bet???

Bobberbucket:
They have the legal right to protect any & all of City of Akron properties.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

allwayzfishin said:


> It’s IMO, most but not all Generation X and their children who have no morals, no common sense, feel entitled to everything, have no work ethic and are just plain lazy. Most men in the late 30s and older are true sportsman and take pride in the privileges that we have. Including going to work and having integrity in life. It’s a damn shame that most of our resources are getting destroyed by ignorance and or greed. Many places that I used to venture to are now developed on or littered with garage. Sadly this will be something that will only get worse as time goes on.


I completely agree and have made similar comments in the recent past. I was raised to "respect" our freedoms to use a recreational area and to "bring back what you brought in"! You will always have the "me/mine thinkers" who feel its not their problem to pick up after themselves either due to a "limited intellect", or just plain don't give a crap! And yes, the shear numbers of such people and the "mess" they leave behind seems to get worse every year! Trashy people leave trash, it's "how they were brought up"! 
The OP's post is how this all ends up, and one day in the future, you will have to pay big $$ for the "privilege" to hunt or fish a private operator's property because everywhere else has been "closed". Trash that and you will not be allowed back! I suspect that Mogadore Reservoir will be the next to close to the public(Lansinger access has already happened), then the causeways. A "few" has, and will always, spoil it for the majority.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> Wanna Bet???
> 
> Bobberbucket:
> They have the legal right to protect any & all of City of Akron properties.


I’d fight it. 

Just cause the city owns the property doesn’t mean they have jurisdiction in an entirely different county. 

Unless the ranger program is back? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

brad crappie said:


> The human race can screw up everything and it’s not one race or generations it takes all kinds! Never fished Rockwell heard about the big crappies caught , I would like to see pics with rulers next to those pigs thx! If that lake would be open entirely it would never be the same cause of bad management and the human race look at me types!


Human eventually screw everything up. Unfortunately. All age groups.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

I saw an akron cop in an SUV sitting in the path of lake rockwell coming home tonight. Not to far down from the treatment plant. Down in the area before towners woods.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

If you remember...A Federal Judge ruled they had to open Rockwell
to the public. Then 911 happened and that stopped it.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Funny how Akron police can patrol the property there, but the city cries they don't have enough police to enforce the laws around the city??????


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> Wanna Bet???
> 
> Bobberbucket:
> They have the legal right to protect any & all of City of Akron properties.


All the crime in Akron and they need to protect a lake? Thats hilarious.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

bobberbucket said:


> I’d fight it.
> 
> Just cause the city owns the property doesn’t mean they have jurisdiction in an entirely different county.
> 
> ...


Give it a shot Bobber..There are some huge crappies.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I haven’t seen as much trash in the parks as in the 90’s. Think the issue is overblown. The lake is cleaner and so are the parks. The areas where there are garbage is due to tremendous volumes of people.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Snakecharmer said:


> Give it a shot Bobber..There are some huge crappies.


I know all about them crappies! In a past life I may have even caught a few under the moonlight  either way these days I’m to old to run to busy to go to court. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I remember in the 80s there would be 30 people on buckets with lanterns crappie fishing there. Dad caught a lot of pike under the bridge ....that almost fell into the lake.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I know guys who used to ice it while covered in white sheets. No names please. Fact. You know who you are....


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

This is a never ending issue. 
I wonder what their house and property looks like? There is another lake that has the biggest Black Crappie that we have ever caught. The Village closed it to the public. For different reasons. There was a sportsmen club ,and they must have thought that, sitting around and drinking beer, was more important than making informed decisions..I know that there are quite a few lakes that off limits, and have some great fishing. Its very true that there are not enough Rangers, and police to make a difference.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Bprice1031 said:


> Funny how Akron police can patrol the property there, but the city cries they don't have enough police to enforce the laws around the city??????


Exactly! See the crime rise in that city lately. Shootings every other day now.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I guess that it's safer to patrol lake Rockwell, than the streets of Akron. No disrespect intended.


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

I heard it’s because alien spacecraft landed there and are hidden under the water! Oh wait, that’s Roswell! My bad. Never mind!


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

But seriously, it’s not about generations but instead how you’re raised and what principles you’re taught by your parents. Hard to break a cycle when no one’s taught respect, courtesy, or even basic common Sense. Sadly it’s always the bad actions of the few who ruin it for the many.


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

matticito said:


> Fishing trash I could understand. But the bottles, cig packs and anything else non fishing can easily be from passing cars. It's not just "fishermen" that ruined it. Other slobs ruined it as well. Think the planet is their trash can.


Fishing trash Is what I don't understand. I want my fishing areas to be clean and nature like. So if you are a fisherman and leave trash that's the WORST. Obviously, those fisherman who leave trash don't care at all about fishing in a dump. SAD


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Fishinaddict said:


> Fishing trash Is what I don't understand. I want my fishing areas to be clean and nature like. So if you are a fisherman and leave trash that's the WORST. Obviously, those fisherman who leave trash don't care at all about fishing in a dump. SAD


They more than likely live in a dump.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Fishinaddict said:


> Fishing trash Is what I don't understand. I want my fishing areas to be clean and nature like. So if you are a fisherman and leave trash that's the WORST. Obviously, those fisherman who leave trash don't care at all about fishing in a dump. SAD


That's not how I meant it. I meant close a fishing area because of fishing trash, I understand. But, lots of trash on any roadway is because of pigs behind a wheel. All the pop bottles, McDonalds bags and any other trash could be from anybody.

Also I hate all trash. I keep a bag in my car for trash or throw my water cans and bottles in the back til wife sternly tells me to CLEAN UP!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Like the time you stepped on a loaded diaper !


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

Hatchetman said:


> If the last stop has to be pristine, why do cities along the Ohio River pump water from it and use it, after purifying, for drinking water? Akron doesn't purify Rockwell's water? Bet they do....



Akron insist on pristine water supply but uses The Cuyahoga River as a open sewer.


----------



## Macky (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm always picking up others trash when fishing, sickens me to no end!


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

gbourne said:


> Akron insist on pristine water supply but uses The Cuyahoga River as a open sewer.


I don't know if you have ever been to the water treatment plant or the adjacent KB Bioenergy. I have. And I've toured the facilities more than once because I train and educate people to work in those types of jobs.

You must accept the fact that we humans make some nasty grey (and worse) water. Have you witnessed the extent of the controls, analyses, and various other undertakings to treat water and wastewater? If you have a modicum of understanding of the water treatment process or if you had any clue regarding how difficult stormwater events are to manage in terms of surge capacity, you might not be so flippant. Akron takes its water quality responsibilities seriously.

If, however, you are referring to the homes and businesses in Summit and other counties who operate antiquated and dilapidated septic systems, then you do bring up a good point. I hope you aren't one of the people who rail against taxes or other procurement of funds used to extend city sewers. I hope you also support rules & regulations that require new septic systems where sewer systems are not available.

Regarding the Gen X (and other generation) bashing. It would behoove some of you, whom are bashing Gen X, to realize that _you are Gen X_. Gen X'ers are approaching 50, LOL.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Meh. Happens all the time. I remember when they closed all the roads to parking around LaDue
except the 422 causeway due to all the trash. Looks like they're letting people park on Valley Road (the road along the west side) again. Wanna bet they quit letting people park there again soon because of all the trash? BTW, this is nothing new. It's been going on for 30-40 years.


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

Apparently a few fishermen didn’t get the memo, the parking area was full of cars when I passed by Sunday


----------



## elkcow (Jul 18, 2009)

allwayzfishin said:


> It’s IMO, most but not all Generation X and their children who have no morals, no common sense, feel entitled to everything, have no work ethic and are just plain lazy. Most men in the late 30s and older are true sportsman and take pride in the privileges that we have. Including going to work and having integrity in life. It’s a damn shame that most of our resources are getting destroyed by ignorance and or greed. Many places that I used to venture to are now developed on or littered with garage. Sadly this will be something that will only get worse as time goes on.


Well said! These are my feelings exactly. I was the middle girl between 2 brothers. We were ALL taught to hunt, to fish, and self reliance in the woods. Pack in , pack out. This carries over to our adult life , as in , if there is a natural disaster i will know what to do and how to feed myself. I won’t be the one sitting on my roof waiting for a Government program to save my ass. You gotta teach a kid this. And if they won’t listen or they smart off, get what we got, The belt , but you only got it once and you learned. He tied a bag to each of our packs and you took out what you took in. You also brought out line and trash you found along the the way. A good old thanks and love , goes out to all good old dads!!


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

icebucketjohn said:


> View attachment 376003
> 
> 
> View attachment 376007
> ...


Its like that everywhere! Here on the ohio river trash everywhere. Until law enforcement gets real tough and fines are increased nothing will change. Very sad.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Fished it once when all my other crappie spots were on and got nothing. Don't get the hype at all. It's pretty shallow on both sides of the road so that only leaves under the bridge. Caught white perch and that was it.

We think all these untouched lakes must have monsters in them but they're probably loaded with stunted fish due to no harvesting and over population. If anything, it's just less pressure so easier for fish to be caught for the unskilled fishermen.

What's with the mentality that since people leave trash they live in trash? Doesn't make any sense to me as from my experience, they usually take of what's theirs only and trash what isn't. Same concept as beating on a rental car while babying your own.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Here's a few pics of Lake Rockwell crappie.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

bassmastermjb said:


> Here's a few pics of Lake Rockwell crappie.


Nice fish would like to see a ruler on them


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

brad crappie said:


> Nice fish would like to see a ruler on them


I rather see a fork in them.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

That 


brad crappie said:


> Nice fish would like to see a ruler on them


last one darn near goes shoulders to hip and I dont believe he's sticking it out to make it look bigger. Elbow is off to the side. No perspective photo tricks. That's a huge slab! I caught a 16 inch this year and this seems to top that one easy.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

5 cars parked there yesterday in the morning


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Jo-Jo said:


> In reference to bassmastermjb oriiginal post about parking along rte 14, I thought they stopped the parking there about 25-35 years ago!!!


they did lol


----------



## fade2black24 (Jul 11, 2020)

3-4 cars parked there around 3 pm yesterday and 2 still there at 8pm. Looks like that was short lived.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

As long as you park behind the guard rail your ok.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

bobberbucket said:


> I’d fight it.
> 
> Just cause the city owns the property doesn’t mean they have jurisdiction in an entirely different county.
> 
> ...


mutual assist laws and ETJ extraterritorial jurisdiction they do have the right


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

bobberbucket said:


> They don’t.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


they do ETJ


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

Drove by a few days ago and nothing was posted. I'd say nothings news until it's posted no fishing or no trespassing.


----------



## fade2black24 (Jul 11, 2020)

Drive by today around noon. Two cars there.


----------



## KingSteve (Apr 9, 2019)

I have plastic shopping bags stored in my tackle bag. No trash gets left behind from me or when I take my son. I smoke and don't even throw my butts on the ground or in the water. Its not that hard. Sad that they had to close that spot off to fishing cause of a bunch of slobs. I had to tell some guy at west branch to pick up his worm containers. He responded "they're empty", and I said "great!! Throw em out then." Called me a tree hugger and kept walking. I did pick up his crap, but some people just don't give a rat's a$$.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Seven cars parked on both sides of the road and both sides of the lake a little after noon on Thursday. I slowed down a bit since there wasn't any traffic behind me and didn't notice any signs. All were parked pretty close to the bridge. Didn't look closed to me.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

They have signs around the pull off area for quite a while now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

